# Converting Documents-Help Please!



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I keep trying to send my book list to my kindle but I only get so far and doesn't work right. I had it all done with page breaks so that the stuff didn't run all together. That had been my first problem. Now it is putting 3 or more blank pages in between each author listing. Anyone tell me what I did wrong or how to correct this? thanks


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

We can’t tell you what you did wrong until we know what you did.

Please detail what steps you took and we’ll try to help.

Mike


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I typed up my word .doc-put an author on each page, did page breaks so that each page would be a different author. I then saved it and emailed it to my kindle. -When I previewed it it showed one page each but if you previewed book view (side by side pages), it showed it with a blank page in between. Now the one that showed up in my kindle has several pages in between each when there should be none. Any ideas?


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I just had another thought. If I saved it to pdf, I should be able to look the thumbnails to delete the extra pages and then email it. What do you think?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I couldn’t duplicate your problem, alas. I took a short document, loaded it with manual page breaks and sent it to my Kindle, and it displayed as expected. I had to use Open Office saved as Word XP format, since I don’t own MS Word. I’ve never had any trouble with interchangeability in the years I’ve been using it, so I think it’s a fair test.

Unless you have Adobe Acrobat (not Acrobat Reader), I don’t imagine you can delete blank pages from a .pdf document.

Mike


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Perhaps teh page size of your document is much larger than the Kindle display page size thus one page of your document is spanning over several pages of your Kindle.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you save the file in HTML, you can look at the tags and see exactly what is happening. There is a special "<mbpagebreak />" HTML tag that will start a new page on the Kindle. Do you have Mobipocket Creator and Mobipocket Reader on your pc? You can easily run the .doc or .html file through it and see how it looks, tweaking it as you go along.


----------

